# need some thoughts on this gun



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

i was looking around and came across this gun they are asking 450 at a gun store down the street.also would it be good for upland game.

Mossberg Silver Reserve O/U 28Ga


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah the silver reserves are ok, I would at least get it in a 20 Ga. though.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

not really enough oomph, except for quail only. while it would be fun to shoot at pheasants too, you will likely cripple a fair number of birds, that even your dog won't find. move up to at least a 20 ga.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If you are an accomplished shotgunner, and have proven yourself with larger gauge guns, the 28 gauge is a light and effective shotgun for all upland game, provided you use appropriate loads. It's use for waterfowl is severely limited due to the non-availability of reasonably priced non-toxic loadings. I will certainly grant the point that there are many using this gauge that have neither the skill or experience to do so effectively. The greatest limitation is range, as the shot string tends to be more compact, complicating the art of lead and swing. If you are new to shotgunning, I would encourage you to put in a few years polishing your skills with a 12 or 20 before moving up to the challenge of a 28 gauge. 
The Mossberg Silver Reserve looks to be a fine entry level O/U. 
Good shooting, Burl


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

thank for all the help


----------



## orv2485 (Oct 3, 2007)

I purchased a 12 ga silver reserve as my first over/under. I didn't take teh time to make sure it fit me properly. In my case I just couldn't get down on the sights, wasn't enough drop for me. I was lucky enough to sell it for what I paid (approx $500). I ended up going with a Browning citori (love it)! In the $400 - $500 range, take a look at the Remington/Spartan o/u. My brother has had one for a couple years now and has shot alot of rounds thru it trouble free. good luck and good shooting.

Tom


----------

